# Newbie To The Forum



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello!









I have just joined the RLT Watch Forum and am glad to be in the company of some other people who love watches. I collect Russians, vintage, pocket and other unusual watches. I have been reading the posts on this site for a while and have seen a lot of interesting watches here. I only have about 11 Russian watches, far fewer than a lot of you! I have pictures of my watches, am am going to try to figure out how to post them on this site. Hope everyone is having a great week so far.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Avery,

Welcome and have a good time here with us.

Glad you found RLT.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Elcome to the forum Avery


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard Avery









Look forward to seeing some photo`s


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello & welcome Avery


----------



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?folder_id=1733950

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?folder_id=1734013


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

*добро пожаловать к rlt*







(courtesy babel fish)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

greyowl said:


> *добро пожаловать к rlt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put back through Babel fish.... *"good to grant to rlt"*


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> greyowl said:
> 
> 
> > *добро пожаловать к rlt*
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,


----------

